

I tried switching to Firefox... - mariusandra
http://mariusandra.com/blog/2013/11/i-tried-switching-to-firefox/

======
thousande
The keyboard CMD+LEFT combo in WYSIWYG editors is a bug in the editor and the
developers should be notified

I do not see any difference between google chrome and firefox when it comes to
toolbars in fullscreen mode. The bars can be hidden from from View -> Toolbars
/ right click in the toolbar and choose which bars that should be visible

